
Ask HN: Web Devs: What do you use for project management and billing? - matthewatcd
Curious to know what other web design and development teams are using to manage their and projects and bill clients?<p>Our team charge time at an hourly rate. We only estimate, never quote, so it&#x27;s important to keep clients updated on where things are sitting and let them interact on tasks when testing and reviewing.<p>In the end, after trying a few of the popular apps, we decided to build our own. We&#x27;ve been using it and evolving it for 5 years and are just now launching a beta and trying to see if others might be interested<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tasman.io&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;223398703<p>In my experience, all the features can be met by different apps but I haven&#x27;t seen anything yet that handles the end-to-end workflow and has a nice user interface for users and end clients<p>What do you use? for client interaction -&gt; project and budget tracking -&gt; task tracking -&gt; time entries -&gt; billing
======
stephenr
I currently use Billings Pro, but thats just because I haven't had time to
replace it yet.

Have/would you consider making it open source (no reason you can't still
charge for your hosted version)? I'd love to use something that already
exists, but OSS is a must for me for a new tool.

~~~
matthewatcd
Yes, Open Sourcing it is definitely something we're considering.

------
seanwilson
Trello for planning boards (free) and Harvest for billing by time (modest fee
for several clients). I wish Harvest had a simple way to let clients check
timesheets though.

------
slackingoff2017
Liquid planner

